# Hello from Saskatchewan, Canada!



## TheFrenchCanadian (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi all, I'm one of the latest new guys. Can't believe I didn't find this forum in the last 5 years since I started smoking!

I have a MES & the controller started losing its mind a couple of weeks ago, JUST as I was about to slip a $100 brisket into it. I managed to limp through the process (thanks to my friend who was nice enough to loan me a smoker in the middle of the night as a backup, gotta love the smoking community!). I started looking for parts and realised there was a better way, thanks to the this forum and the mad scientists/technical wizards on here. By some minor miracle, I found a used Auber PID listed locally for $30, just needed to order the probe for it (its on the way). Found the instructions on this forum on how to rewire (simple enough for a technical guy like myself) and now am getting set to do just that. Didn't want to throw out a perfectly good smoker because of a faulty, cheap controller!

Of course one thing leads to another (doesn't it always?) and in reading about fixing my smoker I noticed on one of the local smoking FB groups that I'm on, that there were Camp Chef Pursuit 20 on end of season sale for $399.99 down the street from me. Went for a drive this morning and somehow one jumped into the back of my truck before I was able to make it back home! Haha!

Never had a pellet grill before, looking forward to giving this one a try (for now it's safely in its box, too many other tings to do today). Fortunately, my wife is VERY understanding & has agreed not to kill me! 

Have really enjoyed smoking and have learned a TON in the past 5 years with my MES. Time to try something new, and hey, nothing wrong with having two different types of smokers, right!? I thought you'd say that! 

Did my very first whole brisket a couple of weeks ago and it turned out fantastic! Can't wait to do more! Ribs have been a favorite in the past, and smoking hams as well.

Well, that's it for now, will keep reading up on MES on here, as well as learning this new-to-me technology that is pellet smoking!

Take care,
Luc
AKA : TFC (TheFrenchCanadian)


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from tennessee


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard..............  

Boykjo


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
There are quite a few of you from "up north" here.
Good luck with the new cooker!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Oct 9, 2021)

welcome from Utah.


----------



## checkdude (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Winnipeg. We are practically next door!


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Ontario. 
You won’t be disappointed you found this place.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ola amego, glad you joined us.
Sorry, Luc, I don't know any French.
But a huge welcome to the forum anyway.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia! Lots to learn here and a lot of fun!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in a great spot! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome Luc, From Nova Scotia

Your in the right place , especially for show and tell

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome Luc !!
Glad to have you join us!!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !


----------

